# Brand New Titan 440i Leaking during setup????



## WSTANDIS (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello all,

I just purchased a Titan 440i for a large job I have coming up.

When following the set up instructions of placing piston oil in the oil cup and running mineral spirits through the system to remove the fluid that the unit was shipped with it leaks everywhere.

Every seal that could leak appeared to leak. now I know mineral spirits are much thinner than paint but if there tolerances are that far off how can this be considered a professional unit? 

Is this normal?


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

Where does it leak? What leaks out? Smell the leak, is it the throat seal or the mineral spirits. FYI, the throat seal just needs a squirt every once in a while. Throat seal is a very mild acid. It is not the sole purpose of lubing the machine, but throat seal is actually a substance that will not allow paint to dry on the piston rod. If paint dries on the piston, it will prematurely wear out packings. You give it a quick squirt whenever you start to the rod appear dry or having paint dry on it. If you filled the cup with throat seal, that is what is leaking, it is just a quick squeeze, If you take off the cover you will see that the cup is just a hole and there is no resevoir to hold excess seal.


----------



## WSTANDIS (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks for the reply I can buy that from a piston lube perspective but what was on my work bench was definately Mineral spirits.


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

The 440 is a professional unit. I have never seen one leak majorly at brand new. Ocassionaly one may have a loose housing that will seep some fluid. The 440 is fairly simplistic, not many seals. Tell me exactly where it is leaking and I can tell you how to fix it.


----------



## Z06 (Sep 12, 2008)

*same problem here*

I just picked up a new 440i last Saturday and on Monday did the startup with mineral spirits and had the same problem with the leaking...It leaks through the prime/spray valve badly. It run out as fast as it is pumped in...I took it over to the place I had bought it, (Dunn Edwards), and the repair shop took it apart and just cleaned out out and put it back together. They didn't replace anything so I am not sure they fixed anything but when they tested it, it did not leak but we will see...any ideas?

BTW: To the first poster remember you have 35 days in which you can take it back and replace the sprayer for any reason for another one if you are not happy with it or upgrade to a different unit as well...hopefully I won't have to do that in this case...


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Return it


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a TITAN 440I that i have run a couple thousand gallons through. Never had to get it repacked. It is a good pump. 

Call your TITAN rep. your paint supplier rep will be able to get you his phone number. If you play it rite you can probably get a bunch of free stuff for your inconvenience.


----------

